# Old TV shows you never see as reruns



## rkunsaw (Jun 4, 2014)

Remember :

Boston Blackie
Mister Moto
You'll Never Get Rich
Charlie Chan

Others?


----------



## marinaio (Jun 4, 2014)

Most of the Saturday morning serials are lost forever I think, not sure if they are even archived by the studios; a couple that come to mind are Captain Midnight and Sky King.  Some of the old western are still seen occasionally; Roy rogers is on RFD-TV regularly.  The kiddie shows of the past are lost I think, clips from some like Pinky Lee and Howdy Doody pop up sometimes.  Evening shows like Dinah Shore, Kate Smith, Perry Como, Dean Martin and Red Skelton are also seen in clips on nostalgia revues.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2014)

I would like to see Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman again.  It was great at the time (70's).


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Remember One Day at a Time? I always liked that one.

Two BBC series that were run here on PBS were Jonathan Creek, which I loved, and a quirky little series about the early days of the movie industry, called Flickers. I'd really like to see both of those again.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I found Boston Blackie on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6eQYz13LfQ


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

I liked Third Rock From the Sun.  (1996)


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2014)

Carol Burnett show
Your show of shows
Bob Hope 
Colgate Comedy Hour


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

The Life of Riley with William Bendix.  I understand this was adapted from the British TV show.


----------



## Fern (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd love to see the Big Country starring Barbara Stanwyck, they only showed a few episodes then that was that, It looked to be a good series.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

77 Sunset Strip
Route 66
Threes Company
LaVerne and Shirley


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Dobie Gillis Show
Amos and Andy
Topper
My Little Margie
I Married Joan


----------



## Ruth (Jun 15, 2014)

Laugh In
Dean Martin


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2014)

All in the Family
Married With Children


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Seabreeze, Married With Children is on all the time. I can't think of the station right now.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I miss the variety shows....Carol Burnett and Ed Sullivan come to mind, also I don't see any good National Geographic documentaries any more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Seabreeze, Married With Children is on all the time. I can't think of the station right now.



I guess you're right Larry, I never watch that channel that plays the old reruns, Me TV??


----------



## LogicsHere (Jun 17, 2014)

I've seen Three's Company on TVLand recently. As for Route 66, I do remember that show and wouldn't mind seeing reruns of it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

I really do miss variety shows too. I guess SNL is the new variety show


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

Gosh, I remember The Life of Riley and Topper; hadn't thought about them in years.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 27, 2014)

Northern Exposure. Not that old a show, but i really enjoyed Boston Legal.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 27, 2014)

Since I got Roku, I can't make myself tune in anything else except Upstairs/Downstairs. I have no idea how many episodes there are, but I'm only on episode 23.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 4, 2014)

Car 54 Where Are You. Not sure if this was the name of the show or just the jingle that came along with it.


----------

